# Howard Johnson's roof tiles



## Todd Miller (Nov 4, 2011)

I am trying to source a small number of the porcelainized steel tiles which were used on Howard Johnsons locations years ago. If you should have any of these, please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## How'd that get there (Sep 22, 2010)

*Some info*

I've no doubt you may find someone with them. Yrs ago my dad did one where they insisted all the shingles be shipped back to HJ HQ..that had to be 50 yrs back though


----------

